# Circular Route



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

I have had some many different routes planned for our hols which start this Friday evening and we've got 19 lovely days until back at Calais. 

Initially it Russell's route to Milan, (with a stop in Switzerland) then find a nice sandy beach/sea for the teenagers, and then back home, with another stop in Switzerland.

I am having a spot of 'bovver' finding the sandy beach without going down as far as Tuscany or right over to the East coast.
On top of that, the regimented beaches of Italy are so off putting. 

But we Really Really DON'T want to come back up the same way we went down, but we're also trying to avoid using toll roads(in France) if at all possible.
.
Could do with a circular route, does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, 

We've stayed south of La Spezia on the coast, lots of seaside resorts, mainly Italian visitors. Quite a few campsites too.

We stayed there to access Pisa and Lucca for a day trip to each, but it was 5 or 6 years ago.

Alternatively does it need to be by the sea, why not cross to the Italian Lakes, we've stayed at the bottom of Como or Maggiore on the lakeside or why not cross to Lake Garda, lots of lakeside campsites.

If you try Lake Garda, why not return by going up to Bolzano, then Merano and Zernez then via Davos and or St Moritz then via Bad Ragaz and Zurich, its a stunning drive all except for a couple of hours of boring motorway, before you get to the lakes near Zurich

cheers alan


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for that Alan. 
The route you've suggested it just what we're looking for. 
Its beautiful. Thanks again. 

Its not that lakes are ruled out, is just proper sea has to be included somewhere.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, 

the return route I suggested is slow (too much to look at), but we've done it both ways several times. You could also be a daredvil and have a look at the Stelvio Pass if you've got time and like hairpin bends. 

We've stayed at Zernez a couple of times on our way back from the Dolomites, a lovely campsite and a very quiet town. The tunnel around Klosters (of Royal fame for skiing) might be open now to cut off a very slow bit.

Alternatively if you're not going across to Lake Garda, head up the side of Lake Como to St Moritz, and pick up the route further on. It all depends on time really,

Good luck, happy travelling

alan


----------

